# Tetraploid Marijuana



## Keef

Some of U may have heard the story of UBC Chemo and Dr. David Suzuki !--- I have been  unable to get the tetra called Pink Kush from Billy Budd out of Canada or locate a real cut of UBC Chemo !--- So I've been working on inducing polyploidy myself !-- Tricky but I have the skills to get it done !--- Anyway anyone runs across pot plants folding out 4 leaves at a time instead of 2--- I would really like a cut !

There are over 7,000 varieties of regular diploid weed and only a handfull of tetraploid varieties! --- I'm out to explore genetically doubled ( tetraploid) varieties  and breed something new !--- Don't believe half of what U read about tetraploids --There is just not enough known !
Any input about Tetraploids would be appreciated!


----------



## Keef

I have another batch of seed wet !-- This will be my 5th attempt at inducing polyploidy  with a process involving a chemical found in "Surflan AS"-- The seed I'm working with are --Chem91-x-The Sugar -x-Chernobyl !
compliment of Hippie 420 !---
I treat a half spoonfull at a time !--- 50-60 seed !--If I have 2-6 survive this genetic doubling then I did good !---This is not like --just follow the directions and U get a tetraploid !--- This is more like fishing !-- Everything can be perfect and U catch no fish !--- I'm at the right place-- got plenty of the right bait and skills so I'm fishing !-- Every tetra may not be the legend I'm looking for !--- 
I have had 4 survivors so far which seem to be --mixploids --So of the cells converted but not all !-- Although there is one that if it lives may be a tetraploid !-- Wish me luck !


----------



## Keef

Decided to step outside the O.F.C. and do some fishing while I'm doing my Voodoo thing to these seed see if I can't get a cut of Billy's Pink Kush smuggled out of Canada ! --


----------



## Keef

About 3-4 days the sprouts meet the Zombie Juice !--- See what lives !-- I'm getting the extra thick meristem but they come up open low and stop growing then most slowly die !--


----------



## Keef

I started this thread because my peeps in the O.F.C. are getting tired of my Tetra rants !--- I'm surprised to see a few dozen people have stopped by !--- U got a question about Tetraploid Marijuana ? --- Ask away !-- I may not have the answer yet but I will !--- They call this genetic manipulation but this is 100% weed !--- I'm looking for a trick pony for when prohibition ends in Texas !--- By trick pony I mean a single plant not a variety that is unique !---No reputable breeder would do this !--- They are trying to back breed and stuff to stablize a trait !--- I want to do the opposite !--- With the different ways strands of chromosomes recombine in a polyploid it forces mutations! --- I can chunk some pollen but I'll never be a world class breeder !-- I don't have the resources or room !--- but them world class breeders don't have what I got either !-- Only thing is when I am competent at genetic doubling I may be able to take thier best work and supercharge it !--- Try as they might -- They can never breed a tetra !-- I'm gonna do a tap dance all over 30% THC !


----------



## Keef

I know that name from Botany !-- Don't know how I remember! -- but he did stuff to plants like George Washington Carver !--- I gotta go look !


----------



## Keef

I was gonna look him up this morning Umbra !-- I was convinced he did some work with potatoes !

I got this mutant GG#4 that looks all knarly !-- It looks like 3 stems with thier grow points wrapped in the same skin !---I wish I could say it was my work but I think this is a natural mutation !-- I posted a pic of it on the O.F.C. 2-3 days ago !-- I was afraid the mutation would not reappear in it's limbs !-- Looks like maybe on some limbs !-- I'm a cloner !--I can propagate it !-- I have no idea if this mutation will affect potency at all but working in surgery for 20 years ---If U find one mutation there will be more keep looking !-- This plant is not a tetraploid! -- It is just a freak !--- These seed I plan to treat in a few days are beginning to pop already !
I germinate the seed in a jar of water on a warm shelf !-- 3-5 days into germination they receive a 24 hour soak in my Zombie Juice !-- A good rinse to leach out any remaining poison then the sprouts go into a good seed starting soil !---Then we wait !--- If the gods of science are pleased with my effort I may be blessed with a plant that has survived and made the change from diploid to tetraploid !----It is tedious but  Keef ain't leaving without his tetra !


----------



## Rosebud

monsanto..KIDDING Keef... your scientific cannabis is way over my head to even comment. but i wish you the best... You crazy mad scientist.


----------



## yarddog

Keef, keep it up!     I just don't get involved because it's way past my level!     Now you want to talk about volumetric efficiency, turbo wheel speeds, and manifold pressures, I'm your guy.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Lol wh.


----------



## Keef

I ask D.D. the other day what kind of pickle jars U think Monsanto uses in they lab ? -- What ever they do it'll probably start with making the right tetra male ! -- We get half our DNA from mom and half from dad !--- Breeding a tetra with 4 strands of DNA to a regular diploid with 2 strands -The offspring will get 2 strands from the tetra and one strand from the Diploid parent giving the offspring 3 strands on DNA ---A sterile triploid !-- 3 can't be divided evenly so the plants from these seed will be sterile !---These are the "Terminator Seed" -- Such as Diablos Pink Kush !--- I have to have not just a tetraploid--- it has to be the right one !--


----------



## Keef

I know U people from the Old Farts Club done heard all this before but I'm trying to work here !-- Educate the peeps !-- Those sterile triploid seed I was talking about ? --- If these seed are treated and genetically doubled ?--That plant will have 6 strands of DNA-- 6 can divide evenly !-- They ain't sterile anymore !--- A (6n) male was /is my Green Grail !--- I got to give Billy Budd respect !--- He got just such a male named Sequoia !--- As far as I know it is the only one in the world !--- What is the significance of such a male ? --- He has 6 strands of DNA so when he give half his DNA to an offspring he is contributing 3 strands !--U breed him to any regular diploid plant which will contribute 1 strand -The offspring is a tetraploid !--- This when U can put the chemicals down and breed tetras !---


----------



## Keef

I have the seed to be treated germinating in a jar of water on a warm shelf !--- Most have split and the tap root is visible !--- I will watch until most have a taproot about half an inch long or so on average !---- I want them at the point where there cells are rapidly dividing! --- I 'll then drain these water off the seed and replace it with 1 part Surflan AS to about 8,000 parts distilled water !---I would suggest U don't mess with this stuff !---- No I'm not saying exactly where I'm at with the numbers but that's  where I started !--- The sprouts will sit in a dark warm place in the poison for 24 hours !----A long rinse then they go into seed starting soil ! ---Then we wait ! 
I use another chemical to piggy back the Surflan into the cells of the sprouts !--Once inside the chemical interfers with cell wall production and instead of a cell having one set of DNA it has 2 and ever cell in the plant must do this !---This is right at the edge of death !---


----------



## Keef

I think another day maybe 2 before these sprouts meet the poison !--- Seems one or more of the survivors may have made the conversion and will survive !---Only way to know for sure is with a microscope and slide !--but if they make 4 leaves at a time instead of 2 ---Pretty sure bet U got it done !--- One way or another -- I'll have a new tetra !---I can do this once a month for the next year if nessesary! ---It won't be long  !


----------



## DirtyDiana

Guess you guys see what I'm dealing with!   Of course,  you know he's onto something, right?  I could be biased,  but I think Keef's definitely onto something-- just what, I don't know.


----------



## Rosebud

LOL DD, he will do it.


----------



## Keef

Rose --D.D. --U guys are too kind !--- I may be closer than anyone realizes !--- U know I got this head injury and sometimes ----I don't know how to explain it !--- Sometimes I know stuff I shouldn't know !--- When I first started researching this genetic doubling I became very frustrated ---- Then one night my Muse came to me and I saw stuff !--- No dialog just a series of pictures !--- I couldn't even understand most of it but I got a handle on it now !--- Probably just a glitch in the way my brain rewired itself after the fall !-- 

This batch of seed is ready to be treated tommorrow! --- Maybe I find my Frankenplant that produces this twinned Cannabinoid compounds !-- I predict they will have a PROFOUND effect on the mind !--In a good way !-- 
Now it's  time for me to drag myself back to bed !-- I got a Monster to make tommorrow! 

Just wanted to say the reason I put this thread under breeding is that there just isn't a right place to put this !


----------



## Keef

It has begun !-- We making a Monster today !


----------



## Keef

The treated sprouts will come out the Zombie Juice 9am central time tomorrow! --They get a long rinse and by early afternoon the sprouts will be in peat cups of seed starting soil in ambient light --- 2 weeks most will be dead --6 or so will struggle to survive !-- I move the survivors to aero !-- Then next month's we do it again tweaking the Zombie Juice depending on what I see !--- I have no intention of only making one !-- I'd never know if there is something different to be found !--


----------



## Keef

They in the rinse !--- I had to take them to the edge of death -- This "Zombie Juice  I use interfers with cell wall synthesis in a dividing cell -- We want both sets of DNA in one big cell !-- For now I have to leach as much of the poison off as possible !--- The sprouts are in a knee high hose with a constant stream of RO water for hours !--- The peat cups are ready -- They go in after the rise and it's  out of my hands !---We wait to see if the gods of science smiles on my work !


----------



## Keef

25 peat cups of seed starting soil with about 5 sprouts per cup !--Now we wait !---I'm feeling lucky today !


----------



## Keef

The waiting is the hardest part !--- Was I successful or not ? --  About 30 years ago someone made UBC Chemo -- It wasn't Dr. Suzuki !-- I read the same scientific papers they did -- There's  more info available on the "how to" of genetic doubling than was available to them !-- They used the Colchicine so would have had  a survival rate of 1-2 out of a 1,000 ---- The question burning a hole in my mind is -- Was UBC Chemo the first and only tetraploid "The Hillbilly" made ? --- If so what does that say about what lives in the land of the tetraploids ?---  I gots to know !


----------



## Keef

I see signs of life among the treated sprouts !


----------



## Keef

All goes well-- I do see signs of life but not too much !-- It will take these things longer to do everything !--- 
I do have 4 plants that survived this treatment !-- 2 appear to be normal-- and One  --I don't know --and It's  a tiny thing and it almost didn't make it but it appears to be what I'm looking for !-- I'm in the goldilocks zone !
I also have a natural mutation of GG#4 like nothing I've ever seen and she is 100% girl !-- I have no idea how she smokes yet !-- I am in the middle of trying to propagate the anomaly !-- It's  natural and not my work but I guess freaks are my niche in the coming green world !


----------



## Keef

4 seed out of a hundred out the ground on a fat tap root !--- That is about what I expect !--- Be awhile before I know if I was successful !-- The fat tap root is a very good sign !


----------



## vostok

jee ..45 years of growing and I always thought Polyploidy was recessive

don't forget as many have Colchicine, is a serious poison 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colchicine


----------



## Keef

Vostok -- I'm not using that old colchicine process !-- I could handle it safely but this process I'm using is gentler !---- As for polyploidy being recessive --- It can be ! ----It can be lots of stuff !--- I can't find a single real study on polyploidy in cannabis! -- Billy Budd up in Canada  ( and his tetra Pink Kush ) --- Budda Seed in Spain is also working with some outstanding triploids ( terminator seed)--- It's a crap shoot but the end of prohibition is approaching and I need me a Frankenplant !--- Billy Budd has some numbers but they seem a little high to me !--- Tetraploids are here despite what some say !--- Umbra got a tetra called Clock Work Orange that is highly prized for pain !-- Billy's Pink Kush tetra is something special when grown right !-- 
I have no guarantee that the tetras I'm making will be special but I just need one special plant and I hit the jackpot !-- One highly desirable plant that is the only one like  it in the world and I have exclusive control of it !--- That possibility is what drives me !-- I would have been happy with a cut of UBC Chemo or Billy's  Pink Kush which I can't seem to get out of Canada but Nooo!--- We got to do it the hard way !--- I have to make my own !--- Which seems to be becoming  a reality !---Won't know what I've got until it is in a pipe !


----------



## Keef

This is not my work !-- This is the natural mutation on my cut of GG#4 !-- It's  a girl and she's  throwing some limbs with the anomaly that I pretty sure I can propagate it !-- Don't  know if it is any better or any worse than a normal GG#4 !--- I do have some strangeness that is my work ! 

View attachment 20160525_202246.jpg


View attachment 20160525_202224_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

It appears that I have 2  "normal"  plants that may survive --and I have 2 that ain't right !---- If it lives I!-- I have succeeded !


----------



## Keef

Looks like I have half dozen plants that survived my Zombie Juice !-- Time will tell !--- I don't think I will change anything in my process when I treat another group of seed !--


----------



## Keef

It seems I have already been successful on a previous attempt !--- I will post a pic when it is big enough to easily show what I did !---

 "Alpha" the first of hopefully many Texas Tetras  !---I can not accept no !--When it comes to cloning it !
If Alpha is a male ?--No problem !--- I'm breaking trail in new territory !


----------



## Keef

Had about 6 plants survive this last dance with Zombie Juice !--- One tetraploid isn't enough to start a tetra breeding program !-- Still looking for  a cut of Billy's "Pink Kush" out of Canada but I'll manage until then !
Alpha grows so slow !---


----------



## Keef

Holding steady at 6 survivors out of 100 treated seed --but 2 ---I have my doubts that they will make it !-- The other 4 are happy and healthy although growing slow as would be expected !--- 2 look like what I want and the other 2 except for slow growth appear normal !-- They are just stalks sticking out the ground with the seed she'll still on them !-- The 2 I'm most interested  in have an extra thick stalk !


----------



## mrcane

Yeah Brother..you doing it.....


----------



## Keef

I did it but Alpha is dying !--- I have more candidates coming out the ground and 2 plants that came from treated seed  that are not normal !--- 
The quest continues !---May have skip treating another batch until I can find the room ! --but I'm not finished !


----------



## Keef

Time to learn a new skill !-- I succeed in making my tetra and it died !---I'll make more --may already have some -- but ---Tissue culture !--- I don't want to use it to go where Big Pharm is headed with synthetic seed and stuff !---They can use a leaf to make 50 clones !--- I just want to use it to propagate a tetraploid !--- Maybe next time I see that enlarged root - Grow many copies of it in a petri dish before planting !--One way or another ---I'll have my Frankenplant !--- I'm hunting a new legend !


----------



## Keef

I don't know how U can come back from that but Alpha wants to live !--- The other mutants ? --I'm not gonna know I have my Frankenplant until I have it !-- This is not about a variety! --- This is all for one single plant !


----------



## Keef

Genetic Doubling attempt # 6 !--- Half teaspoon seed wet !-- Sprout them in a jar of water in a warm place !-
Making a small adjustment in my Zombie Juice and do it again !--- I'm so very close !


----------



## Keef

What up Hopper?  --- I debated posting this pic --but what the hell !--- This be the tool kit used in genetic doubling !--- I bet big pharm don't get to use pickle jars !--- 

View attachment 20160610_203217.jpg


----------



## Keef

My Zombie Juice started at 1 part in 8,000 part distilled water !--- The sprouts are started in a jar of tap water !-- When the tap root on the sprouts is about a half inch long they are drained and spend 24 hours in the Zombie Juice !--- I've been moving downwards in the concentration 25 parts each time !--


----------



## Keef

Cannabis sprouts --- Meet Zombie Juice !--- I'm waiting until morning to start the treatment !-- I want the sprouts are a little larger !-- I want about a half inch tap root on each sprout ! 

View attachment 20160611_104805.jpg


----------



## Keef

The sprouts come out the Juice tommorrow 10 am central !--- So by tomorrow night we do the hard part !--We wait !


----------



## Keef

It's  on !--- Time to work !


----------



## Keef

I think I may have treated these sprouts too soon !--
Plus 
I did it by the rules 6 times without solid success --- So Now we do it my way !-- Pictured below is something no one has ever heard of --Don't know what it's  called but that is a bubble cloner with the top to an egg crate floating in it !-- Inside there are 8 holes with the tap root of treated seed sticking thru into the nute solution !-- -- I hated starting seed in dirt !-- Water pharming ---I know !-- These seed will never know dirt and I can treat lots more seed more often !--! --They probably a monster growing right now ! 

View attachment 20160614_170716.jpg


----------



## mrcane

WeedHopper said:


> Crazy Bastage.  Lol



.......I agree...:rofl:.....


----------



## mrcane

Just pulling your chain Bro...LOL..
     Go get em


----------



## Keef

It's made and don't even know it yet !-- The ones I'm floating are gonna do fine !-- This gonna work great !-- I'm where I need to be ! --- Cane U know them girls I been collecting ? --- I plan to breed a tetra male to all them and make a whole mess of triploids !--- U won't find them at any seed bank !-- Then there is genetic doubling a triploid to make that mythical 6n male !--- Breed him to a tetra and U get the 5n true sensimillia! -- Nothing on the face of the earth can fertilize it !----  That may be where the money shot lives !-- 1/3 longer to veg but will be  unlike anything else !--


----------



## Keef

I think we got it done !--but I have to be able to do it again !--- Something lives !


----------



## Keef

The man says if your OG doesn't make 4 leaves at a time it's a "Wangsta" !--- Not my words !--- I got seed wet cause we running it again !-- Only a few were big enough to have been converted so we run it again !
If it was easy there would be more than only a handful of tetras !--and everyone would be doing it !-- Hang around and U might witness the birth of a legend !--


----------



## Keef

This will be attempt #7 !--- Lucky #7 !-- Can U smell that ? --- I think it's  my Frankenplant! --- We gonna tap dance all over 30% THC !---


----------



## Keef

There will be pics later !


----------



## ArtVandolay

Aplaisia is that you????? :headbang2: Breeding teams report to the lab! Attractive, er I mean knowledgeable lab assistants follow me!


----------



## Keef

No dude I'm just Keef !---U know about tetraploids ?


----------



## Keef

Sprouts look big enough to get the Juice tommorrow! -- We gonna make another Tetra !


----------



## Keef

Nope one more day !-- I'm getting it right this time !---


----------



## Keef

Deed is done the sprouts are in a rinse !--- Inducing polyploidy via Surflan AS --- There is a glaring defect to this formula !--- Tricky Bastids !--- 
I have the tetraploid Master Kush on the way as a breeder but I'm convinced I won't get the extreme potency of an original !-- So this is what I gotta do !


----------



## Keef

I may or may not have my Frankenplant! --but what I do got is the confidence -ability and skill now to make it ! --


----------



## mrcane

Dr.Frankinkeef to the lab please:rofl:
        Go get'em bud.....won't be long now....:48:


----------



## Keef

Hopper-- Cane ---it's not easy but I got the laser focus that only comes with a head injury ! -- There will be pics !-- Soon as I get these regular seed into aero I'll be setting up to run a batch of treated seed every month !-- Maybe my thought process is flawed  but U.B.C. Chemo was made 30 years ago supposedly by Dr David Suzuki using the Colchicine process that kills 997 or more out of a 1,000 seed !--- I don't think he is the one who made it but  my question is --If only one out of a thousand seed might survive how many times did he have to run a thousand seed to get U.B.C. Chemo ?-- Maybe UBC Chemo was a fluke and there is nothing else there but I'm thinking it may only be the tip of the ice berg !-- It can be done --It has been done and I see no reason I can't do it !


----------



## Keef

F.Y.I. --The Master Kush seed from Nirvana seed are billed as tetraploid !--- I ordered some !-- What I got are not tetraploid !


----------



## Keef

Trying a new technique today on clones !-- The Clone Queen (My wife D.D.) boast a 90 % + success rate rooting cuts !-- I been in the books ! --I can do what I do and a 10 % success rate is all I need !--


----------



## Keef

The deed is done !--Now we wait !


----------



## burnin1

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Keef

I posted this pic at the O.F.C. but these fragile cuts were wilted on purpose !--They were then submerged in a 115 degree dilute solution of Surflan AS (Weed Killer) --and some other stuff for an hour !-- U can't get any closer to death and have any hope to save any !--  They may not look like much but some live and should be tetraploid !--Only a microscope can verify it !-- Now I have to save at least one !-- The cuts are BPU-X-B.B.  clones ! 

View attachment 20160716_192024.jpg


----------



## Keef

Looks like I can save 3-4 !-- In the mean time I got plants at the right age  for cuts !-- I got Zombie Juice! ---I got room in a cloner !--- So I'm preparing to do it again !-- 
High Times had a story about this called  Is Mutant Weed on the Horizon?  -- Some call it Super Weed !-- Some dismiss the whole idea !-- Someone once told me No reputable breeder would do this !---I know !--Who said I was a breeder much less a reputable one !--I'm a cloner I only need one incredible girl !--I can take from there !--I got a White Widow that will be 3 years old in August !-- I'm bout to run her again too !--- I have the B.B. in early bloom but the Widow ? ---She has given me a lot --- I'll get her into the juice soon as things are right !--- 

So inducing polyploidy -- Attempt #9 -- Let's roll those genetic bones !-- I only have to win once !


----------



## Keef

Hopper that colchicine that was used to make U.B.C. Chemo ,the original Master Kush tetra is some dangerous sh** !-- Tricky too !-- This Surflan AS is fairly safe and much more effective on plants than animals !---Hell they use it commercially !-- but here the deal I have to shock the cells then I need to leach all that poison out or it will kill the plant !-- That's  the tricky part !-- There will be no 3rd eyes growing !

-- I just need to confuse the plants instruction manual (DNA) so it follows both sets of instructions and makes twice the THC !-- This BPU-X-B.B.  is no slouch the way it is !--


----------



## Keef

If U eat fruits and veggies U probably already ate plants made this way !--Seedless Watermelons ? --Bananas?  -- Big strawberries had this done twice !-- It's all around U !--  So why not see if marijuana has anything to offer as a polyploid !--- There's only been a few and the ones I have heard of are legends !-- I 'm pretty sure each one isn't like that but there's  only one way for me to know !


----------



## Keef

Hopper they got one of those giant vegetable contest up there ? -- I've seen your gardening skills --U want maybe I could "find" U some special seed ?----U could be a contender !


----------



## Keef

I was thinking one of those pumpkins U can cut a hole in and use for a boat !


----------



## umbra

WH, I don't mean to rock your world, but they don't make pumpkin pies with pumpkins


----------



## Keef

Umbra U bred the BPU-X-B.B. -- U should name the new plant  !-- It'll be just the one plant--They all clones from the same line but in the end  ! - ---There can be only one !


----------



## umbra

how about blueberry hashplant ?


----------



## umbra

very berry hashplant?


----------



## Keef

Those hard white pumpkins is what they use for punkin-chunkin ! --
Umbra since this jacked up B.B. is gonna be an individual - Only the one Lady ! --I thought she should have a lady name like Jane or Jill --and a last name !--D.D. favors something like Lady Blue or Tetrablue --I toyed Don't really matter yet anyway !-- I did something to these clones and some are gonna survive and it'll be months before I can get some in a pipe !-- The pipe don't lie !--
 I'm smoking some B.B. this morning --Compliments to the chef !--U did good !


----------



## Keef

A few of the treated clones will live !-- When they have rooted and put on a couple sets of leaves I'll take one and put it under a microscope !--Then it either is --or it ain't !-- I guess running them over to the University of Texas and get thier lab to look is out of the question ? -- Any longer in the Zombie Juice or any stronger and I kill everything ---any weaker or shorter time too many will live !-- Truely riding a razor here !
Umbra --What would U think about the name Bebe ?-- Because this will happen if it hasn't already !


----------



## Keef

Not much to see but the sad thing by the silver access port is what survives of my 8th attempt !-- The others marked Mut. B.B. are from attempt #9 !-- Something is happening at the grow points but first they have to live ! 

View attachment 20160721_161226.jpg


----------



## umbra

BeBe is good. I was thinking BBKing


----------



## umbra

Keef said:


> Those hard white pumpkins is what they use for punkin-chunkin ! --
> Umbra since this jacked up B.B. is gonna be an individual - Only the one Lady ! --I thought she should have a lady name like Jane or Jill --and a last name !--D.D. favors something like Lady Blue or Tetrablue --I toyed Don't really matter yet anyway !-- I did something to these clones and some are gonna survive and it'll be months before I can get some in a pipe !-- The pipe don't lie !--
> I'm smoking some B.B. this morning --Compliments to the chef !--U did good !


Yes for pumpkin chunkin the white ones because they hard but also they are very consistent in size and roundness. I've seen the ones that disintegrate into liquid.


----------



## Keef

I thought about that too Umbra but I don't know ?--  I have that one survivor from attempt #8 that looks promising !-- Attempt #9 -- All live !-- I was too gentle !- I know where the bullseye is now !-- I'll work it !


----------



## Keef

Update : I still have a survivor from attempt #8 that looks very promising !-- Most of attempt #9 are surviving so far !-- No problem !-- It gives me a bracket to work within !-- 
Some things I've learned about polyploidy :
Nature don't like being messed with !-- It will try to find normal again !-- When I first started my research I was upset about seed company lies !--I found seed from something called --S.A.M --( Surface to Air Missle)
The result of breeding Williams Wonder to U.B.C. Chemo !-- U breed a tetraploid to a diploid U get a sterile triploid !--These seed could not be what they said !-- It was when I ordered these "tetraploid" Master Kush seed that weren't that I understood finally !-- High Rise also called Master Kush may have been a tetra at one time but just because a plant was a tetra does not mean it still is !-- The tetras when bred to a diploid will sometimes drop a chromosome strand to make a normal offspring where there should be none !-- So even though the seed company didn't lie !-- It may have been at one time but not anymore !-- Not the same plant anymore !-- What was is gone !--- I got a feminized Master Kush plant !-- I vote we turn it back into one !-- It could take me a hundred clones to do that !-- O.K. I'm in !


----------



## Keef

Attempt # 10 has been treated and in the cloner !---


----------



## Keef

This is the last attempt with the B.P.U.-x- B.B. !---I do have survivors !--- Attempt # 11 will be with Bubblicious !-- Maybe in a week or so !


----------



## Keef

Correction : 5 Bubblicious clones have met thier maker !- The've been treat and in aero !-- We'll be seeing !--


----------



## DirtyDiana

Like BB King, but how about BB Queen? It will be female, right?  And, Umbra, I have made pumpkin pie using a real pumpkin-- that's  how you end up with a jack-o-lantern; you use the inside that you scraped out to make a great pie. Just FYI, no offense intended.


----------



## Keef

O.K. guys !-- I got one survivor from attempt #8 -- Loosing a few from attempt # 9 as expected !-- I won't know I've been successful until I'm 2-3 attempts past success by then !--This survivor from 8 may be one but it's too early to tell !-- I've found the strength that kills them all and the strength that doesn't !-- Now we ride Akums razor right down the middle !-- When U go fishing in a place that has big fish and U have the right equipment and the right bait ---Don't mean U gonna catch a big one or a fish at all !-- U keep coming back again and again ?---You gonna catch a big one soon enough !


----------



## Keef

Hopper the difference between killing them all and having no effect is --- 50 parts Zombie Juice in 10,000+ parts of water ! -- Somewhere in that 50 to 100 parts range is the goldilocks zone !-- I found the lies in the formula and found another way and I'm on my own out here but that's  the way I like it !-- I will bend this plant to my will just the way I learned how to shape steel to my will ! ----U see I'm not out to just make a tetra !-- I'm getting old and I would like to leave a legacy to the weed world ---I'm out to build myself a legend !--  I just want a little foot note in the history of weed saying---- That crazy bastid pulled it off during prohibition against all odds !! --Everyone needs a goal in life !


----------



## Keef

I have B.B. and Bubblicious plants that have survived the Zombie Juice and began to grow again !-- I'm watching for them to show me the sign !--


----------



## Keef

Poor things !-- This is them ! 

View attachment 20160730_220927.jpg


----------



## Keef

I'll be watching these closely but I'll be flipping a nice selection to bloom soon !-- I'll be treating clones from them hot and heavy !-- I'll have Bubblicious --Some more BPU-X-B.B. --GG#4 -- The White Widow --Seems like  there could be something else ?-- When they are in the rapid growth of early bloom they gonna all get put thru the Zombie Juice! -- I'm at the place I want to be with the Juice !-- Most die but a few live !-- I will probably be successful and not know it  while I continue to treat clones ! --My White Widow turns 3 years old this month !-- I just got the feeling she gonna give me something special !-- I think the chances that one of those BPU-X-B.B. clones  made the conversion for me and became B.B.King are about the same as a coin toss !-- Except I get to flip the coin 4-5 times and I only need to win once !-- I like my chances !


----------



## Keef

Umbra bred this BPU-X-B.B. and sent me the  seed !-- When I succeed in turning it into a tetraploid it's only right I send him a clone of B.B. King !--
 He already has one tetraploid !--
 I'll tell on him !-- 
I don't know who or when it was made but it's  called Clock Work Orange !-- Highly  prized for pain relief !--I think someone selfed it to make seed !-- I had a couple of those seed they were no doubt tetraploid !--but I killed them !
 So the journey continues !


----------



## Keef

I posted this on the Old Farts Club thread and it should have been here !-- This cut was wilted --on purpose -Then spent an hour in 115 degree dilute weed killer-I call Zombie Juice --Then it spend another hour in a rinse !--U survive that and pop a root ? -- U get to stay !--- Whether this is my Frankenplant or not will be determined later !-- But the plant lives !--Should be a few more right behind it !--So I keep fishing ! 

View attachment 20160802_133758.jpg


----------



## Keef

Got a couple survivors from B.B. and Bubblicious  that bear watching! -- I got a Bubblicious girl coming up on the right age !-- I'm taking cuts about 2-3 weeks into flower !-- Then about a month later I'll have maybe half dozen varieties at the right age and I'll be at them with the Zombie Juice !-- My 3 year old Widow gonna step up and make the change for me !--Seen it in the spirit world !--  Some kind of hospital type smell to it !--Very unusual !--


----------



## Keef

Here be the survivors !-- Be setting up the lab for a batch of Bubblicious in a few days ! 

View attachment 20160810_101909.jpg


----------



## NiceBud

Keef said:


> Hopper the difference between killing them all and having no effect is --- 50 parts Zombie Juice in 10,000+ parts of water ! -- Somewhere in that 50 to 100 parts range is the goldilocks zone !-- I found the lies in the formula and found another way and I'm on my own out here but that's  the way I like it !-- I will bend this plant to my will just the way I learned how to shape steel to my will ! ----U see I'm not out to just make a tetra !-- I'm getting old and I would like to leave a legacy to the weed world ---I'm out to build myself a legend !--  I just want a little foot note in the history of weed saying---- That crazy bastid pulled it off during prohibition against all odds !! --Everyone needs a goal in life !



Keef I'm pulling for you. This could be huge. It should be made huge by you.:volcano vaporizer:


----------



## Keef

Thanks Nice Bud !-- I'm sitting on the sweet spot so It's  just a numbers game till I get what I want !-- Some of those survivors may have made the change --time will tell !-- I'll probably be a couple of attempts ahead of myself when I do find I have been successful !--- It will be great to make a tetraploid but having the skill to make it happen is more important to me than being successful once accidently !-- I'll be treating a batch of Bubblicious cuts soon !-- Then it's  gonna get buck wild !-- I'll be treating cuts from all my girls !-- If it takes 100 cuts for one success then I'll treat that many !-- I don't have the proof yet but I may have already been successful at genetically doubling the BPU-X-B.B. and Bubblicious! -- If not I will !-- I need to know if 2 Tetras made from cuts from the same mom will be the same !--- I don't think they will !


----------



## Keef

Let's  set the lab up -- get all Mad Scientist --and do some genetic doubling on  Bubblicious cuts today !
We gonna take the cuts -- Let them sit out and wilt ! -- When they limp they go into hot Zombie Juice for a soak  !-- Then rinse copiously and put them in a cloner and wait !---


----------



## Keef

Put it off for a week or so so I can treat a couple dozen cuts at the same time !-- I can certainly understand why there are only a few tetraploid varieties! -- It's  not easy and unlike like the scientific method where it's  not true unless the experiment can be repeated with the same results !-- This is more like fishing maybe U catch something maybe not !-- I see now it is a numbers game and I'll have my Frankenplant !-- I've got the technique down -- Now I just keep pushing cuts thru until I find that happy accident !-- It'll be there !


----------



## Keef

Might be Hopper !-- This is what I got to work with for now !--- I think the hardest part is getting the technique and strength of the Zombie Juice right !-- Took me awhile but I'm in zone !-- Hopper if it was easy everyone would be doing it !-- It's  like having  the patience of a fisherman or hunter now !-- I just keep doing it until I get what I want !-- Until then I got some good genetics to work with !-- Widow --GG#4 -- BPU-X-B.B. -- T.E. -- Master Kush -- Black Berry  Snow Lotus -- Strawberry Rhino and some other stuff !-- This tetra stuff is a side project !-- If I don't succeed inducing polyploidy ( unlikely at this point )-- I got plenty stuff going on !


----------



## Keef

Changed my mind! -- Time to break out the Zombie Juice! -- These are Bubblicious fresh cuts !--- Now I gotta water board them as Hopper said ! 

View attachment 20160821_101507_001.jpg


----------



## Keef

Tweaked the Zombie Juice and got the cuts treated and  in an aerocloner !-- So we wait !-- What attempt is this ? --I lost count after a dozen or so trys !-- So I just say I've done this at least twice !--


----------



## Keef

Wanted to stop in and make sure no one thinks I gave up or something !--- I'm gathering supplies getting all my ducks in a row cause we fixing to do that rodeo thing that happens right softer they say " Open the Chute "  -- Things about real up in here !-- I'm trying to set up to do 100 cuts at a time !-- Almost all will die so I need a way to maximize my chances !-- --I'll be working with the White Widow -Bubblicious --- Umbra's BPU-X-B.B.-- --and I may go to hell for this but Organic Rose's --Nurse Larry ?-- Gets  the treatment !-- Kraven remember BlackBerry Snow Lotus ? --She next !


----------



## Keef

Is it is ? --Or is it ain't ?-- B.B. King? 

View attachment 20160913_231919.jpg


----------



## yarddog

watcha got there keef, something looks funny


----------



## Keef

Not sure Dog but it's not the plant it was !-- It's wanting to be what I want !-but - I'm not sure yet so I just keep working the Zombie Juice  !-- I got some more B.B. some Nurse Larry and Bubblicious waiting thier turn !


----------



## Keef

6 Nurse Larry -- 6 BPU-X-B.B. --6 Bubblicious-- in da Juice !

Don't even try to understand what U see !-- 
Electricity ? 
-- No !-- 
( maybe) !
Live my children Live ! 

View attachment 20160916_085731.jpg


----------



## Keef

Now we wait ! 

View attachment 20160916_200634.jpg


----------



## Keef

My new trick looks to be working !-- No dead plants yet !- Most should die with only a tiny few living which is where I'm at !-- We working now !-- Bout to start fishing out things and stuff !


----------



## Keef

They live !-- Maybe too many ? -- Foliar spraying !-- So same time next week or so !-- Then we do it again! 

View attachment 20160921_121606.jpg


----------



## Keef

High Hopes !-- She don't look special but she is ! 

View attachment 20160925_091659.jpg


----------



## Keef

Tell me this is normal !-- See the coiled leaves ? -- I don't need but one stable limb and I can clone it ! 

View attachment 20160927_204023.jpg


----------



## Keef

Not sure what I got !-- She doing this sworled leaf thing every 3rd leaf--on the limbs too  !-- Can't wait to get it I the pipe !-- There's some other things happening on some other treated plants !-- 2 more groups coming on behind this and I'm bout to get back to the juice !---


----------



## Keef

F.Y.I. ---We juicing tonight !-- Got about 2 dozen BPU-X-B.B.  fresh cuts so time to throw down !


----------



## Keef

Setting up a 45 spot box for treated cuts !-- We went long --then we went short--- time to fire for effect on the juice !-- Got some fine stuff coming up to be treated !-- The B.B. ? -- Waiting to see what I've done but not stopping! -- She gonna be the first to give me what I want !-- Just that single plant !-- That plant cost me 500-1,000 clones it'll be worth it !--


----------



## Keef

We juicing today ! --I think this makes the umpteen time !-- Took  cuts from the B.B. --Wilt them a couple hours then in hot  juice-- a couple hours then finally a couple hours rinse !--


----------



## Budlight

Looking good keef


----------



## Keef

Cuts in hot Zombie Juice --( a solution containing a weed killer called Surflan AS )--knock yourself out ! ( U don't need the DMSO !)
Anyway -- Another hour and the rinse begins !
Like I posted at the O.F.C. --
 Who in they right mind would soak fresh cuts in a hot weed killer solution ?
I ain't 't right U know ? 

View attachment 20161009_131451.jpg


----------



## Keef

Just so U understand the difficulty  ---As far I can can tell no one has ever made a tetraploid cannabis plant using this technique !--- Especially in Texas during prohibition !-- Prohibition ends ---I'm walking into the U.of T. Biology department and slapping a tetraploid leaf on the table and ask if they know what it is !-- Dr. David Suzuki says he didn't make U.B.C. Chemo !-- I believe him !-- Whoever made it remains unknown !-- Gonna be no doubt about who did it when I succeed !-- I'm way too much of a peacock for that !-- If it was easy everyone would be doing it !


----------



## Keef

This is where I try to do the impossible! -- 3 different groups of treated fresh cuts !-- Most of these need to die despite my BEST effort !-- I think I where I'm want to be on the strength now I can work on the proper soak time for the magic to happen !---Tricky -Tricky -Tricky !-- It's like fishing and I see the bobber twitching !---I'm bout to set the hook ! 

View attachment 20161012_093158.jpg


----------



## Keef

I got empty spots ? -- In 2 weeks I'll refill the box and replace the dead plants !-- If it lives I run it !


----------



## Keef

See those clones in the box to the left marked WW ?-- That's  my White Widow that turned 3 years old in August !-- She on my list !-and The  ( Master Kush )-MK too !


----------



## Keef

The treated cuts are dying at about the right rate and speed !--We gonna park on this strength and time for a couple cycles and see if what we looking for pops up !-- It should be there any time now !


----------



## Keef

Can't break out the Juice everyday !-- I ain't going no where !-- There will be a pause on occasion !-- I'm in the middle of a transition on the grow we expanding !-- I'm setting up a dedicated area for my work and after this many attempts U kinda streamline your technique !-- So won't be long till I can treat batches of 4 dozen cuts every couple weeks !-- It's  like shooting at a sound in the dark and having to wait till day light to see if U hit anything !-- ( don't shoot at stuff U can't see it's just an example)-- U know after all this work -- I'm not gonna stop at one !--He'll yes I want a Frankenplant but the skill to do it is the true treasure !-- I have a goal !-- NorCalHal has the finest genetics he's bought bred our acquired in other ways !-- My goal is to make something that can compete with the finest he has !--I admire the guy !-- I see him checking out MP every morning !-- I give him a hard time sometimes but if I was younger I would be doing exactly what he's doing !--- If I was in a free state !-- Anyway I'll be at it again soon !-- Still got some stuff I'm keeping my eye on !-- Set the bar high Hal !--


----------



## Keef

Moved a Master Kush to bloom yesterday so in about 2 weeks we gonna see if we can recreate "High Rise" from it !-- So see ya then !


----------



## Keef

I'm close !-- If I can get the juice a couple layers of cells deeper-- do the magic and get it the hell out before it kills all the cuts !-- I'll be there !-- I make my juice any stronger or treat longer they gonna die for sure !--  So -- Time to bum rush it !-- It's  gonna present a whole new set of challenges but I'm gonna add some DMSO !-- I can get the juice where I want it -- but can I get it out fast enough before it kills the plant!  -- Maybe not first time ! Sh** if it was easy everyone would be doing it !-- I ain't everybody !


----------



## Keef

The sky is falling !-- This treated B.B. cut appears to be making 3 leaves at a time instead of the normal 2 !-
Time will tell !-- It may well be a normal plant - The pipe don't lie !-- We will be seeing ! 

View attachment 20161101_172019.jpg


----------



## Budlight

I sure hope it is man  I have my fingers crossed for you  like I said Keef I think you will get it by the new year


----------



## Keef

I'm at it again !-- The pic shows a typical leaf from a normal B.B. vs. A typical leaf from a treated plant ! - The double length leaf is an indication I have been successful -- No proof without a microscope !-- If it turns out to be a tetra then I have 2 and a new skill !--They will be in bloom soon and we'll know soon enough !-- The cuts in the juice are some more B.B. and some Master Kush cuts !-- 

View attachment 20161110_163026.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy

I am happy to keep mine alive, here to hoping you find the magic. 
I am watching this from under my rock.


----------



## Keef

Got a batch of seed wet !-- While I'm  treating cuts I thought why not treat a batch of seed between attempts at cuts !-- So there's  a batch of 50 (?) Seed soaking and I'll be doing the voodoo on regular photo  B.B. seed as soon as most sprout !-- Maybe 2 days ? -- Whole different process !-- I'm also preparing a solution to use on grow points of live plants !-- Somebody better explain why I can't pull this off before dumb beginners luck hands me my prize !


----------



## Keef

Took awhile !-- The B.B. sprouts are in the juice !-- Come out tommorrow at noon !--- Then a long rinse !-- I should have them in a grow medium by tommorrow night !-- The we wait !


----------



## Keef

Those sprouts are in a grow medium and we wait !-- This is a pic of a B.B. that survived the Zombie Juice !
Can U tell which is the primary grow point ? -- I didn't top it and it didn't split !-- A secondary grow point is growing as fast as the primary ! -- U can also see it happening in the limb in the foreground ground !-- It'll  probably straighten up and be normal but I have to watch for anomalies  since that's  what I'm trying to make happen !-- Anyway strange plant ! 

View attachment 20161128_102326.jpg


----------



## Keef

I keep forgetting to up date the thread !--- Kilt another batch of sprouts last week maybe 4-5 dozen seed !-- One lived !--Plan another batch later this week !--  I don't need a microscope to tell me when I got what I'm looking for the pipe will tell me all I need to know !-- I'm blooming the first of the plants to survive !- With some others to follow !-- Be doing the pipe test before U know !--


----------



## Keef

This is not a tetraploid but it has a natural mutation !-- Variety is Hoe Berry -- The plant earned it's  own name !-- She's  called Star Baby !-- Can U see why ?-- This is not my work just nature mocking me ! 

View attachment 20161222_160738-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

I think I already posted a pic of my GG#4 mutant ? -- She a girl and I'm a freak magnet !-- I have  a GDP-X-B.R.  and a The White -x- Black Rose that also have this mutation that are unsexed !-- Either of them are boys we gonna breed some freaks !-- Got a plan to isolate the star feature on Star Baby too !- 

View attachment 20160525_202246.jpg


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> I think I already posted a pic of my GG#4 mutant ? -- She a girl and I'm a freak magnet !-- I have  a GDP-X-B.R.  and a The White -x- Black Rose that also have this mutation that are unsexed !-- Either of them are boys we gonna breed some freaks !-- Got a plan to isolate the star feature on Star Baby too !-



 Quit teasing me with that thing and hurry up and breed it Hahahah :48:


----------



## Keef

Bud I got 2 unsexed plants with this anomaly !-- Surely one will be a boy and you'll get your wish !-- Both get great bloodlines and breeding them to the GG #4 ? -- What's  the down side ? -- I got this Star Child anomaly  to work with too ! --A monster for sure !


----------



## Budlight

Keef said:


> Bud I got 2 unsexed plants with this anomaly !-- Surely one will be a boy and you'll get your wish !-- Both get great bloodlines and breeding them to the GG #4 ? -- What's  the down side ? -- I got this Star Child anomaly  to work with too ! --A monster for sure !



 I would have to say that star is definitely amazing man


----------



## WeedHopper

That is pretty cool. That is a Texas Star. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

Thanks guys !-- She was born in Texas Hopper ! --I be back at the juice soon just been reorganizing the grow !-- These freaks keep showing up so I'll see what I can do with them !-- Next time I run that Star and I find a star I'll trim everything away and pollinate just that star pistol and see if I can isolate that trait !-- I'll have  fresh pollen from a male with an anomaly  ready !-- I be using that pollen on my GG #4 !


----------



## Keef

In my last group of sprouts well over 50 sprouts and I killed all but 1 !-- I have to decide if I want to make a little stronger or stand pat and run another batch !-- We riding the razor here !-- Too strong or treat too long and kill everything !-- Too weak and the job doesn't get done !-- People with better equipment, knowledge and all have failed !-- I haven't failed !-- I have succeeded in finding bunches of stuff that don't work ! --I'm not done yet but sometimes U have to stop and think about stuff awhile !-- Nothing worthwhile comes easy !


----------



## Keef

While I'm still working I was after UBC Chemo when I ran across Billy Bud up in Canada with his Pink Kush tetraploid! -- He only sells to licensed Canadian growers !-- Texas ain't in Canada !-- Since I couldn't have it I started my own tetras project but I think it may come south soon !-- I don't care where they come from but I will make my own too !-- It's not an easy skill to master but I got this !-- The impossible sometimes takes longer !--


----------



## Keef

This has nothing to do with tetraploids but I do push the limits !-- This is the Hoe Berry !-- First run she took off like a rocket with the stretch !-- This be my patented --Texas Tie Down  !-- Tie down loop for when she starts to starts to stretch ? -The loop is finished and she headed straight up !-- I do it again if I have to !--- I tie her down to the loop ! --This girl need some bandage ! 

View attachment 20170126_104321-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Been redoing the grow room but I got a teaspoon of B.B. King seed wet last night !-- I'm back at it !-- Be breed me a mess of feminized seed in a couple months and begin to run lots of a 1,000 seed at a time ! -
Told U I wasn't gonna stop till I mastered the skill !-- The seed have to germ before I can treat them so give me a couple days and see what we can do !


----------



## Keef

The seed in the Zombie Juice !-- 24 hours by the clock and then we try to save them and hope any survivors made the conversion from diploid to tetraploid !-- Then even when I'm successful who knows what I'll have !-- 

View attachment 20170220_131220.jpg


----------



## Keef

Here we are again !-- Now we wait !-- Just need one girl to make the conversion to tetraploid and I be a happy man !-- If not we get back at it ! 

View attachment 20170222_092927-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

Most should be dead !-- They don't look dead to me !-- I did a 24 hour rinse instead of the 3 hours the formula calls for !-- I was disappointed at first but this just means I can go up on my formula strength! -- I was at a wall with them all dying at this strength! -- Not anymore !-- This just puts me one step closer !-- One big step ! 

View attachment 20170223_153554-1.jpg


----------



## Keef

What does it take to kill this plant ?- Unless something interesting pops up I'll run these thru the system and try again !-- Learned something and that puts me one step closer !-- If it was easy everyone would be doing it !-- 

View attachment 20170302_181149.jpg


----------



## Keef

From the number of visits to the thread there is an obvious interest in Tetraploid weed !-- Nothing happens fast with weed !-- It's  a long term project for me !-- Right now I have my Zombie Juice about where I want it !-- I don't want to succeed --in making a boy tetra !-- I got no idea what variety or type variety would work best !-- So I have collected about 18 varieties !-- I'm about to start learning to make feminized seed !-- The numbers I'm need I can't buy !-- I plan on two males a "fruity" one and one that is just a tricome machine as Umbra says !-- Then I breed in 2 waves all feminized !-- Maybe a coffee can full ! -Could take me 10,000 seed to make a tetraploid  I don't know !-- Takes some planning! - How U give 1,000 sprouts each your best shot !-- Think about the how to ? --- I am !-- -- Just because I'm not around for awhile don't mean I quit !-- I don't do that !-- Ya'll wondering what I'm up to ? -- I hang out at the Old Farts Club -- It's not just Old People swing by an say hello ! - We do a Wake and Bake every morning !-- Show and tell ? -- Bud porn ?


----------



## Keef

Still gathering what I need to handle that many sprouts !-- Studying up on feminized seed ! --Looks like we gonna be back at this on a much larger scale in the fall and winter !-- I got 2 fine studs and at least a dozen and a half girls from different varieties !-- It seems slow but things are moving along quite well ! --I still expect to come out prohibition driving a team of brand new tetraploids !-- Not just because they tetras either !-- Someone once told me U have to brand yourself !-- So I'm  put my brand on the inside some Frankenplants !-- When U smoke it I want U to have no doubt what U got !-


----------



## WeedHopper

Where is the plant with the Texas Star hairs?


----------



## Keef

They never showed back up on clones! -- Must have been environmental instead of genetic !-- She smoke nice but stretch way too much !--  I'm letting it go !


----------



## Keef

I bred my seed !-- Not for creating a tetraploid yet !-- I bred for the dad for the feminized seed I'll need !-- 
I took a Snow Desiel mom out the House of Umbra and bred it to my  BlackBerry Snow Lotus male ( Waldo ) !-- I call it "Black Snow" !---It is gonna be radioactive on it's own and of course I want a girl but this is about a boy !-- 
Dam some things seem to take forever !-- I gotta get back to it !--I hear my Frankenplants calling to me !--
O.K. so I had a Barney's Farm Nightshade mom and well there was Waldo in full bloom and all ? -- So ? -- "Black Night " ?


----------



## Steven G Rutz

I have a tetraploid seedling kinfa right now. Email me [email protected] .ill send u pics


----------



## Keef

Hello Steve -- Been awhile since I posted over here !-- I kinda had to put my tetra project on hold !-- It's about learning a new skill than finding tetras other people made !
They are rare -- Take care of it !---Anyway U can self it ?- Have U cloned it ?-- Did it take longer for it to root than usual ?-- I'm looking for a male Snow Desiel right in plants I'll sex soon !--- I plan breed me a coffee can full of feminized  seed and get back to it !-- My formula is pretty close but with success being 1 in a 1,000 I need some more practice !--


----------



## Alasgun

One of my Candida’s went polyploid last grow. Other than cool buds there wasnt anything special about it.
At the end it took quite a bit of twine to keep it all upright.


----------



## Jusme

New to the group, tbh what brought me here, is this thread.
Thought you might like this one that is sprouting on me at the moment. Comes from my retro stock kept from about the early 90's. The Exact strain is unknown & has/is naturally growing this way. Only early days so far


----------

